# How to remove Quick Knowledge ads?



## correcthorse45 (Apr 12, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with removing this? It appears to add popups to text open new tabs with ads when i click on some links. Ive been sifting through articles online for the past few days, but none at all have worked. As far as i know, i got it while downloading a GBA ROM and misclicking an acccept that i shouldnt've. So, if anyone would know how to remove this, i'd be immensely appreciative.

EDIT: This is in both of my browsers, Firefox and Chrome

Pics:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Those are on websites so they can make some money.

You can try using this custom HOST file to see if that blocks the ads:

Blocking Unwanted Connections with a Hosts File


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try the methods here How to remove "Ads by Quiknowledge" virus (Removal Guide) Or better still follow the instructions here NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and make a new thread in the Virus,Trojan and Spyware section and allow a security analyst to assist you


----------



## correcthorse45 (Apr 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, neither of those worked, but i will attempt to make a new thread


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is the best course they have access to many tools and can guide you in their use


----------



## correcthorse45 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hmm... i cant seem to post to that, thee green button in the top right doesnt give me an option to do so


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Look at the left side there should be a make new thread button in blue


----------



## correcthorse45 (Apr 12, 2014)

alright, thanks!


----------

